# Moves that are the wrong type



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

Bounce: Flying-Type
Razor Wind: Normal-Type

They need to switch these two. :P


----------



## Zeph (Jul 21, 2008)

Mmm. And I think Defog needs to be Normal. And Megahorn should too.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 21, 2008)

Why Razor Wind is a normal type I don't know. oO


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 21, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> And Megahorn should too.


Th reason why it is bug is because it was Heracross'(I was just about to put Megalon here :sweatdrop:) signature move. And what use is a signature move that is not your type?

But why is whirlwind normal? And growth? I can think of two types to fit them. They are flying and grass, respectivly.

edit: I just noticed Smokescreen is normal. Why isn't it Poison, or at the very least Fire?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 21, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Th reason why it is bug is because it was Heracross'(I was just about to put Megalon here :sweatdrop:) signature move. And what use is a signature move that is not your type?


I knew that, but there are other Pokémon that learn it that aren't even remotely buglike.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 21, 2008)

Still, horns are associated with bugs by default.

Moves that don't inflict damage don't need a type.
Hmm, I'd say Mega Punch/Kick. The only Pokemon that learns those naturally are the respective Hitmons. So why not Fighting?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2008)

Proto_Fan said:


> Moves that don't inflict damage don't need a type.
> Hmm, I'd say Mega Punch/Kick. The only Pokemon that learns those naturally are the respective Hitmons. So why not Fighting?


Moves that don't inflict damage still need a type because then some types can be immune to them.

Mew, Regigigas, and Kangaskhan learn Mega Punch naturally, though Mega Kick, yes only Hitmonlee learns it.

Razor Wind indeed does need a re-typing.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 21, 2008)

Rock Polish and Rock Climb aren't rock.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh but rock polish is rock.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 21, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> ... Rock Climb aren't rock.


That's like saying Rock Smash isn't Rock.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 21, 2008)

Tri Attack should be a ??? type, varying between Electric, Ice, and Fire, making it much more difficult to see what type will be used.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 21, 2008)

That would screw Porygon-Z.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 22, 2008)

Why is Lick a Ghost-type move? O_o I never understood that.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 22, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Why is Lick a Ghost-type move? O_o I never understood that.


Probably because Hunter learns it. I have no idea either.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 25, 2008)

Hm, you got a point, Mudkip.

Why is Morning Sun Normal?  And Recover?  And Moonlight?  Morning Sun should be Grass, Recover Psychic, and Moonlight Dark.  What about Recycle and Refresh?  Psychic, too(?), because they don't seem normal at all.  They are otherworldly, in my opinion.  Splash should be Water-typed.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2008)

In addition to what everyone else is saying, Focus Energy seems like it should be a fighting type instead of normal. I can't understand why Wish is a normal type attack instead of psychic and why Perish Song isn't dark either.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Falthor said:


> Splash should be Water-typed.


Actually, it's perfectly logical for it to be normal-type. The Japanese name for it can either mean 'splash' or 'hop', more commonly the latter, which is why Hoppip and some others can learn it. So it's not really 'splashing' as such, it's just sort of jumping about randomly.


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

Withdraw.
I understand that it was Squirtle's move to begin with, but plenty of non-water types learn it now. For example, starting off with a Turtwig with a Normal move and a Water type move? Uh?

Should be normal, not water.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

It was also Shellder's.


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> It was also Shellder's.


Squirtle, Shellder. Both water types.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

My point exactly.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 25, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> The reason why it is bug is because it was Heracross' signature move. And what use is a signature move that is not your type?


Nidoking, Seaking and Rapidash can all learn Megahorn, so it's not Heracross' signature move.
And if I remember correctly, Pikachu can learn Mega Kick.


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> My point exactly.


My point was that you saying it was also Shellder's was kind of unneeded because they were both water type, so uh...thanks, I guess.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I just don't see how going into your shell has a water type. =T


----------



## Caller (Jul 25, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> I just don't see how going into your shell has a water type. =T


Exactly. It's pointless to have something like that when plenty of things that have shells clearly don't have a water sub type :|


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey guys

_Turtles like water_


----------



## firepoke4ever (Jul 26, 2008)

Amnesia should be Normal-type because any Pokemon can forget something, not just Psychic types.


----------



## Caller (Jul 26, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> Hey guys
> 
> _Turtles like water_


Turtwig is a grass type and soon to be ground type. You know, land? Total opposite :0


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 26, 2008)

Caller said:


> Turtwig is a grass type and soon to be ground type. You know, land? Total opposite :0


*coughTortoisecough* Oh pardon me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 26, 2008)

> That's like saying Rock Smash isn't Rock.


I find it hilarious that Geodude can learn Rock Smash.

'Geodude used Rock Smash!'

...

'Geodude fainted!'



But with Morning Sun, Wish and Recover, it doesn't really matter. They're not damaging moves anyway, so really there isn't any point in changing them.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 26, 2008)

Metallic Deoxys said:


> Nidoking, Seaking and Rapidash can all learn Megahorn, so it's not Heracross' signature move.
> And if I remember correctly, Pikachu can learn Mega Kick.


http://i34.tinypic.com/vg074l.png

Reread my post. I said *was* his signature move. Or, just click that link I gave you, and look in the box.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 26, 2008)

It'd screw Heracross and Nidoking if it wasn't bug, and Seaking would have no use in ubers anymore either.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 26, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> and Seaking would have no use in ubers anymore either.


It doesn't anyway because Kabutops does a better job. :O


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 27, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> That's like saying Rock Smash isn't Rock.


It's not Rock, it's Fighting.
Yeah, I thought it was weird, too.


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

Dragonclaw said:


> *coughTortoisecough* Oh pardon me.


Yes, but it's land based. I'm arguing that it shouldn't be a water type because some of the tortoise pokemon aren't water based,


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually, none of the tortoise-based Pokémon are water-based. Tortoise=/=Turtle.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

Does it really matter what type a stat-raising move is? <_<;;


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but why is Hidden Power normal-type? Can't it be ??? like Curse is?


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 27, 2008)

Hyper Beam should be a Dragon type move or something, because I don't see how just a regular old normal Pokemon could learn something that powerful.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> I don't know for sure, but why is Hidden Power normal-type? Can't it be ??? like Curse is?


While that would make sense, it doesn't matter too much since it automatically switches type.



cheesecake said:


> Hyper Beam should be a Dragon type move or something, because I don't see how just a regular old normal Pokemon could learn something that powerful.


I thought that too when I was younger.


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 29, 2008)

Murkrowfeather said:


> I don't know for sure, but why is Hidden Power normal-type? Can't it be ??? like Curse is?


I agree, Hidden Power should be the ??? type, along with Natural Gift.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 29, 2008)

I think that moves that change type should all be ???-type.

I also think that Bite should be Normal, like in Generation 1. Why is it Dark-type?


----------

